# Trying to learn Spanish.



## phil carr (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anyone know a reliable Spanish teacher in or aound the Nuevo Baztan/Campo Real area, that is about 70km East of Madrid. Have had four teachers, and the only one who was any good moved away.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does your local town hall not give lessons? I would try there and see what is on offer 

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lessons AND getting yourself out and about and immersing yourself in Spanish. Listen to locals, try talking in Spanish to locals. Listening to Spanish radio, watching Spanish tv and you'll find you'll just pick it up

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The Michel Thomas cd course helped us a lot but as JoJo said, there is nothing like getting out there and interacting with the locals. We've learned ten times more that way than through any course. You might also see if you could find a friendly Spaniard who wants to learn English. Spend two hours a week together, one hour English, one hour Spanish. The OH parents did that and it was very successful, although they still can't pronounce Nerja correctly.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

thrax said:


> Spend two hours a week together, one hour English, one hour Spanish.


That's pretty much what I did. We ended up getting married.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Brangus said:


> That's pretty much what I did. We ended up getting married.


Love it

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## phil carr (Jun 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Does your local town hall not give lessons? I would try there and see what is on offer
> 
> Maiden


They do, but the level is more advanced than mine, and the teacher more or less said it was only for Romanians.


----------



## phil carr (Jun 25, 2011)

thrax said:


> The Michel Thomas cd course helped us a lot but as JoJo said, there is nothing like getting out there and interacting with the locals. We've learned ten times more that way than through any course. You might also see if you could find a friendly Spaniard who wants to learn English. Spend two hours a week together, one hour English, one hour Spanish. The OH parents did that and it was very successful, although they still can't pronounce Nerja correctly.


The frustrating thing for me, is my wife is Spanish, but she only wants to speak English, and she hates Spanish TV, Im learning a lot talking to locals, but its too slow for me.

Anyway, I will plough on, thanks to all for the replies and suggestions.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*intercambios, language, Spanish, learning Spanish, lingo*

Here are some threads that talk about learning Spanish with many recommendations, including my own of the free BBC sites.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/39430-my-spanish-lessons-lol.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/41880-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/71572-learning-spanish.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/80887-learn-lingo.html

The last 2 are started by people who still come on the site. I wonder how they are getting on with their Spanish?? Any updates??


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here are some threads that talk about learning Spanish with many recommendations, including my own of the free BBC sites.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/39430-my-spanish-lessons-lol.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/41880-learning-spanish.html
> ...


And a couple more...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...pain/4797-best-way-learn-spanish-quickly.html

This one is especially interesting for those who can communicate, but are still not "really good"
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/46571-castellano-fatigue.html


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Hi have had to put lesons on hold due to looking after my 6 usar old but Williams start back in oct all being Well I am also in nuevo baztan with spanish wife


----------



## philcarr (Mar 6, 2010)

*Trying to learn Spanish*

Still havent found a reliable teacher, so im ploughing on with software called 'Rosetta Stone' Also being extremely lazy doesnt help. There are plenty of adverts for English lessons in the shopping centre, but theyre not really interested in teaching Spanish.


----------

